# Ghoul Friday's "Picnic in the Pumpkin Patch" 09



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Although I didn't have time to post my props in the showroom this year, I thought I'd give you a peek into my 2009 theme. The decor was scaled back to one room, but I'm pretty happy with how it came together.

The idea was to make the living room look as if it had been taken over by nature.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

To see all the pics, go to http://www.ghoulfriday.com/halloween2009


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks great! Doesn't get much better than tons of pumpkins and really cool scarecrow. The tree and grass remind me of a marsh. I expect some nefarious creature to rise from the bog at any moment! Is that a raccoon?!? No it's the Montauk Monster! You better tread lightly in your living room.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

AWESOME job G ... love the decor and the pics!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our living room also looks as if it's been taken over by nature, but that's more of a cleaning issue

It all looks good, those white pumpkins are wonderful, and I love seeing Marmota Max on duty.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, GF. Did the Great Pumpkin show up?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I love this idea. Definitely will have to borrow it. Where did you get the eyes? Did you do a mass buy?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love your indoor display Ghoulie! Kinda wish my christmas looked like that!!! and the scare crow is awesome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool the eyeballs rock


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

you have an amazing grip on how to cast a spooky shadow. LOVE IT!

I cut a white a fun-kin and painted the edges black just like yours but it don't come out as well. What all did you do to yours? did you repaint the hole thing white first?


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Very kewl, I really like the pics with long shadows


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

I love it, I want to come to your house on halloween.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

This is nothing short of pure awesomeness! I need to find out where you live so I can ste...uh, visit sometime. ;-)


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent job GF. The tree came out fantastic (hope you found a place to put it - maybe decorate it for Christmas). Love the lighting as well.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks folks 



NoahFentz said:


> Where did you get the eyes? Did you do a mass buy?


No, I made them  It's styrofoam balls with an epoxy finish.



Eeeekim said:


> I cut a white a fun-kin and painted the edges black just like yours but it don't come out as well. What all did you do to yours? did you repaint the hole thing white first?


On these ones, I painted the inside cuts of the features a solid black. I then dry brushed the surrounding areas with the thinnest layer of black paint (like a grey smokey hue). And then I would take the brush with a bit of paint, gently press the side of the brush against the inside ledge of the cut features (so the tip of the brush was just inside the pumpkin), and then with a bit of pressure gently pulled it left or right so the end of the brush popped over the edge and created a cross-hatch effect (a bunch of tiny lines) on the face of the pumpkin. I then dabbed it with my finger to blur it a bit.

I added a bit of yellow to the creases, but I didn't use any white.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Those are awesome! Love the color of the pumpkins.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice indoor setup. Everything looks really good. Good job on your lighting to get those awesome shadows. I like the eyeballs (might have to borrow that idea) and the scarecrow is nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

AWESOME job!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent work, gf!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, Friday. The jackos and critters all look great. I especially like the scarecrow and the creepy tree. Very well done! I'd like to party in that patch. :smilekin:


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Wondeful display. I especially love the little vulture and the skull flowers are great. YOu have such an eye for detail!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i would love to own at least one of those eyeball plants...(is it too late to buy one?)


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I absolutely love this!! So many clever ideas and brilliant detail. Great job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Those white pumpkins are definitely my favorites. You have a very classy display.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love your display, especially the scarecrow and the eyeball plants.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Love your scarecrow and the way you lighted the eyeball plants. And the jack-o-lanterns!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is pure haunty awesomeness, GF!!! I'm amazed you had time to come up with something that good with as crazy full as your dance card has been lately. So much atmosphere.

It just keeps getting better every year!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love this picture. You did a great job on all your props. Your display is very unique.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

So many awesome pics of awesome things
I like the shadows that were captured in your pics!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool. 
I love all the pumpkins.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

It is very nice seeing all the pieces you made this year coming together. Very elegant.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Egads, GF... its all just so beautiful, I could look at the pictures every day....


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

The pumpkins and the dark patches look great! I love the scarecrow prop and the eye display looks creepy as heck! Great job!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Very cool...everything works so well together and has so much style...really grooving on the pumpkins


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice i would like to leave my house lookin like that year round.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks again 

Funny thing about the pumpkins is that I've never liked that set of flicker candles because they gave off a red glow instead of orange or yellow. But in the pumpkins it worked really well. And those shots aren't tampered with (besides sizing/cropping) - that's the original crazy red glow (which my camera seems to love). 

Rev: Yeah, getting those two main projects (tree and scarecrow) done was really tight. I was exhausted by Halloween. It was a successful season / first experience attending shows, but man...I would love a vacation.


----------

